# Alternative to expensive toilet chenicals



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

I think someone mentioned bio washing powder as a better alternative, is that clothes powder or dishwasher powder, any advice on cheap brands from say Aldi.

I find that non of the chemical ones break down the solids and they are expensive.

Something that reduces solids to liquids is what I really need, don't mind paying extra if it does the job well.


----------



## iampatman (Nov 14, 2014)

Tablespoon of Andrews liver salts should do it 

Pat


----------



## Boots (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi,

Brown ale or stout works well.

In me, not the loo!

Boots


----------



## silverweed (Nov 14, 2014)

Don't sure why you need it broken down to liquids. I thought it was about keeping the odour down. What ever the state it gets poured down an appropriate drain/toilet


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Bio clothes powder from Aldi is very good apparently. (And cheap).


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2014)

I was under the impression that it`s *Bio Washing Liquid *and not Powder that people use.


----------



## jann (Nov 14, 2014)

We use napisan, works well and is cheaper than toilet chemicals


----------



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Tablespoon of Andrews liver salts should do it
> 
> Pat



Thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

Boots said:


> Hi,
> 
> Brown ale or stout works well.
> 
> ...



Must admit that beer works well for me too but I get sluggish on the days off


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Nov 14, 2014)

It unlikely that given the time from deposit to ejection that anything will break down solids to liquid without some sort of mechanical agitation. probably the Stout, Andrews liver salts or Senokot is the best idea. However as you get older the solids seem less solid (if you get my drift)


----------



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

silverweed said:


> Don't sure why you need it broken down to liquids. I thought it was about keeping the odour down. What ever the state it gets poured down an appropriate drain/toilet




Record breaking poos, wont come out of the narrow spout


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was under the impression that it`s *Bio Washing Liquid *and not Powder that people use.



I believe both can be used Graham.


----------



## ian81 (Nov 14, 2014)

Over nearly 10 years and nearly 2000 nights haven't used any chemicals on a regular basis (except the sample bottles that came with our new motorhome) NB no SOG unit either!

Just use the Thetford tank cleaner every 6 month.


----------



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Tablespoon of Andrews liver salts should do it
> 
> Pat



Just got it, thought you meant put it in the loo!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I believe both can be used Graham.



Thanks Rob for putting me in my place  :bow:

Because we`ve had a slight difference of opinion does this now mean we have to start a fight  c:

Ready when you are matey   


Seems to be the done thing on here recently :lol-049:


Apologies to the OP for going off topic.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 14, 2014)

Bio Liquid may work a little better as it does not have to dissolve. Its the Bio that matters as it is enzyme based so dissolves organic matter. It does help if there is a bit of agitation so works well for regular movers.  It's not perfect but will do less environmental damage than some harsh chemicals. It can also be dumped in places which have a septic tank or mains sewage. Some do not recommend putting too often in a septic tank but it's better than putting Blue in it.

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks Rob for putting me in my place  :bow:
> 
> Because we`ve had a slight difference of opinion does this now mean we have to start a fight  c:
> 
> ...



Oh, you want some do ya?


----------



## forager (Nov 14, 2014)

Tbear said:


> Bio Liquid may work a little better as it does not have to dissolve. Its the Bio that matters as it is enzyme based so dissolves organic matter. It does help if there is a bit of agitation so works well for regular movers.  It's not perfect but will do less environmental damage than some harsh chemicals. It can also be dumped in places which have a septic tank or mains sewage. Some do not recommend putting too often in a septic tank but it's better than putting Blue in it.
> 
> Richard



Thanks I agree it's probably better than other chemicals


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 14, 2014)

dr dave said:


> . However as you get older the solids seem less solid (if you get my drift)



I've found that liquidity improves as I get older! It also means that I can afford the recommended chemicals.....

Going home on Sunday: Benidormed out! Via Arcachon and Le Havre. I'm making great use of our spare payload:LIDL gin is 4.41 a bottle....
John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Oh, you want some do ya?




You bet if you fink yur ard enuff :mad2:

Needs to be now though because i`ve just been told to be in for tea soon :tongue:


----------



## Loretta (Nov 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I've found that liquidity improves as I get older! It also means that I can afford the recommended chemicals.....
> 
> Going home on Sunday: Benidormed out! Via Arcachon and Le Havre. I'm making great use of our spare payload:LIDL gin is 4.41 a bottle....
> John



Hi John.
If you want to know what is cheap booze, if you have the time swing around to Andorra.
Last time I was there, 2 bottles of 1.5l of Grants 9 euros and they offered another of 075, All wrapped up in one volume.
Isle of Jura 16 years old 1l 17 euros
Duty free no taxes :dance::dance:
Cheap diesel 
Cheap tyres :dance::dance:

And the drive is not bad also if you like moutains


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> You bet if you fink yur ard enuff :mad2:
> 
> Needs to be now though because i`ve just been told to be in for tea soon :tongue:



Well I would, but if your monicker refers to your DOB as 1958, well, I don't fight with old men. So you were lucky.

Whoops back on topic Wooie nearly had 7 colours of s**t kicked out of him without any Bio-liquid.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Thanks Rob for putting me in my place  :bow:
> 
> Because we`ve had a slight difference of opinion does this now mean we have to start a fight  c:
> 
> ...


I would be careful who you threaten, have you seen his photo, he is a BoxerView attachment 26106


----------



## Robmac (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahem, now seriously, there was another thread on this sometime ago;

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/32903-what-use-portaloo.html


----------



## n brown (Nov 14, 2014)

ian81 said:


> Over nearly 10 years and nearly 2000 nights haven't used any chemicals on a regular basis (except the sample bottles that came with our new motorhome) NB no SOG unit either!
> 
> Just use the Thetford tank cleaner every 6 month.


an old guy i met invited me into his van for a look round, as i climbed in, the pure stench of sh-t was eye watering!  involuntarily i coughed and said ''ker-rist !''
the old boy said ''oh right! sorry about the honk,the wife's just done a number 2 ! ''
that's when i noticed this dear old lady,in her neat cardie,sat in the corner,glowing with embarassment and trying to become invisible !

he didn't like buying expensive chemicals either


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 14, 2014)

I love a good toilet thread.:tongue:
Bio-liquid - doesn't have to dissolve. Drive a few miles - sufficient agitation.
Voila! Liquid poo.
Why anyone uses the expensive chemicals that smell worse than anything I'll never know.
We regularly dump a full cassette in our bio-disc & no problems so far.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 14, 2014)

Y'know, I can think of few pastimes that involve so many cr*p conversations!


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> We regularly dump a full cassette in our bio-disc


You smooth talker youView attachment 26108


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 14, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Tablespoon of Andrews liver salts should do it
> 
> Pat



I take it you are being evil, on the grounds there will be nothing to break down.

Really though we only use Aldi bio washing Liquid  not powders and it works .


----------



## iampatman (Nov 14, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I love a good toilet thread.:tongue:
> Bio-liquid - doesn't have to dissolve. Drive a few miles - sufficient agitation.
> Voila! Liquid poo.
> Why anyone uses the expensive chemicals that smell worse than anything I'll never know.
> We regularly dump a full cassette in our bio-disc & no problems so far.



Ha, is that WE or HE dumps the cassette 'cos I've never seen a woman dump one yet. Ever. 
Just saying,
Pat


----------



## Caz (Nov 15, 2014)

You must lead a very sheltered life then! Lots of ladies don't have a He-man to do it for them.

I've used Aldi, Lidl & Tescos cheapest bio liquid, all work fine. Also tried Surf Bio Capsules (Tropical Lily & Ylang Ylang) which also works well and smells very nice, the capsules soon dissolve and start working on the poo. No worries about spillages or the bottle leaking with them, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## noarlunga (Nov 15, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I was under the impression that it`s *Bio Washing Liquid *and not Powder that people use.



I use Aldi bio laundry tablets in the receiving tank and a dash of Aldi bio laundry liquid in the flushing water.

Solids break down very quickly.

No problem with odours.

J


----------



## Robmac (Nov 15, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Ha, is that WE or HE dumps the cassette 'cos I've never seen a woman dump one yet. Ever.
> Just saying,
> Pat



I thought that's what they were for?


----------



## alcam (Nov 15, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I love a good toilet thread.:tongue:
> Bio-liquid - doesn't have to dissolve. Drive a few miles - sufficient agitation.
> Voila! Liquid poo.
> Why anyone uses the expensive chemicals that smell worse than anything I'll never know.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 15, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Ha, is that WE or HE dumps the cassette 'cos I've never seen a woman dump one yet. Ever.
> Just saying,
> Pat



Must have had your eyes shut, or been in the wrong places then, cos it's far from uncommon!  I regularly dump ours, as my husband doesn't have the balance any more to do it.  I'm surprised more women haven't taken you up on that!!

I think that with most of us, it's whoever is able to do it, does it.  Derek doesn't like me doing it, partly because he feels people will think he's a lazy b*gger.  But it's better than him falling over in the process, and I don't mind doing it.  It's a case of as long as we can do whatever needs doing between us, we will keep going; hopefully for a long time yet!!

Off to Aldi to get some bio washing liquid!!


----------



## forager (Dec 1, 2014)

*Bio washing liquid Feedback - it works great*

Thanks everyone it works!

I can confirm that the Aldi Bio is brilliant, works just as well as the expensive chemicals and is a LOT cheaper.

I have also started doing my clothes with it for hand washes and it uses much less water when rinsing as no suds / bubbles.

Only need to carry one compact container too so takes up less space.


----------



## Greenid (Dec 1, 2014)

*Almat Gel*

The Bio version of this works well

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/product-r...usehold-product-range/ps/p/almat-laundry-gel/


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 1, 2014)

Gosh they don't half talk about some crap on here! lol


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 1, 2014)

SOG  ?????   please reveal what it means   :wave:


----------



## thairover (Dec 1, 2014)

Three weekends now as 'aldi bio' convert, won't be going back.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 1, 2014)

Ha ha, one of the first questions I had to ask on here was "What is a SOG?"

'*S*pensive *O*dour *G*adget for getting rid of smells. Linky

A Bio-Disc is a posh septic tank thingy with sodding great revolving discs. It is definitely more expensive than a SOG. Another Linky


----------



## Loretta (Dec 1, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> SOG  ?????   please reveal what it means   :wave:




Welcome to the Society of Genealogists. - Society of Genealogists :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2014)

Just to add to this thread, if you use Bio in the cassette don't clean the toilet bowl with non bio products.
I did this last summer and wondered why the toilet smelt so bad, then realised the non bio spray was killing the bio.
Life is one big learning curve, steeper for some more than others.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 1, 2014)

LeeLinda said:


> Just to add to this thread, if you use Bio in the cassette don't clean the toilet bowl with non bio products.
> I did this last summer and wondered why the toilet smelt so bad, then realised the non bio spray was killing the bio.
> Life is one big learning curve, steeper for some more than others.



Thetford say use only our products to avoid damaging the seal, no surprise there.

I keep a spray bottle in the bathroom with a mild bio-liquid dilution in water & use it to spray the bowl if it needs a bit of spit & polish.


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2014)

Sharon I'm glad to see you've  traded up from the spit and polish.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 1, 2014)

forager said:


> Thanks everyone it works!
> 
> I can confirm that the Aldi Bio is brilliant, works just as well as the expensive chemicals and is a LOT cheaper.
> 
> ...




:lol-053o the clothes come out of the cassette really clean , it must be really, really good stuff then.:lol-053:


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 1, 2014)

kernowprickles said:


> Must have had your eyes shut, or been in the wrong places then, cos it's far from uncommon!  I regularly dump ours, as my husband doesn't have the balance any more to do it.  I'm surprised more women haven't taken you up on that!!
> 
> I think that with most of us, it's whoever is able to do it, does it.  Derek doesn't like me doing it, partly because he feels people will think he's a lazy b*gger.  But it's better than him falling over in the process, and I don't mind doing it.  It's a case of as long as we can do whatever needs doing between us, we will keep going; hopefully for a long time yet!!
> 
> Off to Aldi  to get some bio washing liquid!!



you beat me to it. I had to empty ours for several years cos oh has a bad back, though, touch wood it has been ok for a while. I look at it like you, we do what we can to keep going[ no pun intended]:juggle:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 1, 2014)

GWAYGWAY said:


> :lol-053o the clothes come out of the cassette really clean , it must be really, really good stuff then.:lol-053:



Love it!

The title of this thread seems a mite disingenuous to me. We've been out for six months, using campsites, aires and the occasional open space, emptying the cassette every couple of days, and we've spent about 25 quid on the proper blue stuff. Not expensive by any stretch of the imagination, and no nasty niffs either!
I'll also use the laundrette when necessary....
John


----------



## MarkV (Dec 1, 2014)

We use the SOG system and do not use chemicals.  It works well and we have no problems with smells.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 2, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Thetford say use only our products to avoid damaging the seal, no surprise there.
> 
> I keep a spray bottle in the bathroom with a mild bio-liquid dilution in water & use it to spray the bowl if it needs a bit of spit & polish.



Little bit of olive oil on the seal sorts that.

Richard


----------



## rosebubble (Dec 3, 2014)

Just scored an old school porta potty for the camper from gumtree!, good to know aldi bio is good for something, cause it sure aint no good at washing clothes.:rolleyes2:

If your wild camping a few nights where is acceptable to empty the doing within? Quiet public toilet?


----------



## forager (Dec 3, 2014)

GWAYGWAY said:


> :lol-053o the clothes come out of the cassette really clean , it must be really, really good stuff then.:lol-053:



Yes it uses much less water!


----------



## oppy (Dec 9, 2014)

*Well I'm blowed*

As a complete and utter newbie (as of ten minutes ago !) I have just come across this thread, and after going through the motions, it seems that I have found my ideal motorhome group. BTW, what about cheap bleach, does that work?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 9, 2014)

oppy said:


> As a complete and utter newbie (as of ten minutes ago !) I have just come across this thread, and after going through the motions, it seems that I have found my ideal motorhome group. BTW, what about cheap bleach, does that work?



If using bleach with a cassette it might damage the seals & also whatever you are disposing it into. Bio liquid or tabs is the way to go.


----------



## Tbear (Dec 9, 2014)

oppy said:


> As a complete and utter newbie (as of ten minutes ago !) I have just come across this thread, and after going through the motions, it seems that I have found my ideal motorhome group. BTW, what about cheap bleach, does that work?



If you use bleach it limits the number of places you can empty it and do you really want to use nasty chemicals (can give off Chlorine Gas) in your nice motorhome.

Richard


----------



## oppy (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Richard, it was a rather tongue in cheek query, but in the touring and tenting forum it was put forward as an alternative to the common formaldehyde concoctions. But as Aldi stores are far more common in Europe (although Lidl is more popular in France) that camping suppliers, it's good that our loo's can not only be efficient but smell pretty too. Seriously. thanks for this little gem, I'm glad that I stumbled upon this group


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 10, 2014)

Any of the bio liquids or tabs will do.
The Tesco value bio liquid is a concentrated one so comes in a smaller bottle which is a neat fit in out bathroom. I now top this bottle up with an Aldi/Lidl one from a bigger container.


----------



## Debs (Dec 10, 2014)

There is another alternative that I have been reading about, "composting toilets". A system whereby, solids and liquids are kept separate. Liquids can be poured down the drain safely, and things like peat or sawdust are thrown on the solids, and this eventually turns to compost, and apparently the only smell produced is a weak earthy smell. Commercial composting toilets are ridiculously expensive, but are not too difficult to build, it's all there on Youtube.:dance:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 10, 2014)

Going to try the bio method in the tank but any alternative to the additive I use for flushing or do people just use water ?


----------



## izwozral (Dec 10, 2014)

oppy said:


> As a complete and utter newbie (as of ten minutes ago !) I have just come across this thread, and after going through the motions, it seems that I have found my ideal motorhome group. BTW, what about cheap bleach, does that work?



You don't want to use bleach on your motions  use bio liquid, it breaks your motions down.

And very big welcome to you.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 10, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Going to try the bio method in the tank but any alternative to the additive I use for flushing or do people just use water ?




Just water to flush and Elsan Herbal in the cassette, if bought when on offer it`s reasonably priced.


----------

